# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Čokolada i dojenje

## cekana

Luda sam za čokoladom u posljednje vrijeme, svaki dan smažem barem jednu   :Mljac:  svjesna sam da nije zdrava.... ali trenutno nemam dovoljno volje da je se odreknem ili barem da smanjim količinu.

Zanima me koliko je štetna za moje dijete???    :Sad:  koliko se u mlijeko izlučuju njeni štetni sastojci??? Prizovite me k pameti!

K. ima 10,5 mjeseci, dva obroka dohrane, sve ostalo cika.

----------


## Amalthea

Nemam pojma. Ja sam na istoj čokoladnoj "smaži jednu dnevno" dijeti već dvije godine.

 :Smile:

----------


## oka

Super pitanje, joj i mene to muči, navečer dok konačno ode na spavanac moje tijelo zove čookolaaaada dii si! Ali onda pijem i jogurte i tiješim se da se to malo kompenzira! I svaki dan kažem moram smanjiti! dosta je bilo! aalli ništa od toga.   :Mad:

----------


## Barbi

I ja sam čokoladoman.  :Embarassed:  Posebno sad dok dojim.
Ja si to objašnjavam da ako moje tijelo to traži, valjda mu i trebaju neki sastojci iz nje pa ne može štetiti.  :Grin:

----------


## Prihonja

> I ja sam čokoladoman.  Posebno sad dok dojim.
> Ja si to objašnjavam da ako moje tijelo to traži, valjda mu i trebaju neki sastojci iz nje pa ne može štetiti.


potpisujem, moj Toni ima tek 2 mjeseca i za sada mu ne smeta...a ja presretna i tamanim slatko ko luda samo da se ne krenem naknadno debljat   :Razz:

----------


## cekana

Jasno mi je da čokolada izaziva ovisnost, nije uopće lako riješiti je se, ako ju jedno vrijeme uredno uzimam, imam prave apstinencijsk krize... uh... 
Hehe ovo je dobra fora za ublažavanje grižnje savjesti   :Grin:  


> ako moje tijelo to traži, valjda mu i trebaju neki sastojci iz nje pa ne može štetiti


A mene tješi što nas ima još ovisnica, pa bismo mogle reći da je to _zbog dojenja_  :Teletubbies:

----------


## dorotea24

Evo još jedne ovisnice :D Ne mora biti čokolada, mogu i kolači ili kesten pire, samo da je slatko i jeziku ugodno :D

----------


## Amalthea

> Evo još jedne ovisnice :D Ne mora biti čokolada, mogu i kolači ili kesten pire, samo da je slatko i jeziku ugodno :D


O, ne, ne,... tebi je onda lako.
Kod mene pali isključivo - čokolada!   :Embarassed:

----------


## cekana

> dorotea24 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo još jedne ovisnice :D Ne mora biti čokolada, mogu i kolači ili kesten pire, samo da je slatko i jeziku ugodno :D
> 
> 
> O, ne, ne,... tebi je onda lako.
> Kod mene pali isključivo - čokolada!


I kod mene   :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

samo vi cure papajte ako vam je gust 
a kazu da su one cokolade s vise kakaa cak i zdrave   :Wink:  

i s mjerom, naravno, kao i u svemu   :Smile:

----------


## cekana

A što je s kofeinom  :? 

Evo ovdje nešto o štetnosti čokolade

----------


## cekana

Opet ja s mojim neuspjelim linkovim   :Mad:  

http://www.advent.hr/prehrana/clanci/cokolada.htm

----------


## Maja

Ja bojkotiram vake linkove   :Razz:

----------


## Amalthea

Joj, cekana!

Onda ne bismo nikaj jeli...  daj ignore.

Hm... baš si mislim da li bih raspalila po Milki ili Dorini...   :Grin:

----------


## cekana

E... draga, da ne ignoriram, ne bi tako šibala po njoj, lako za mene, ali muči me što radim tom malom sisavcu  :/

----------


## Vodenjak

Isti problem i kod mene. Barem jedan twix dnevno, ako nema veće   :Mljac:  Jedina nus pojava kod Marina koju sam primjetila je stolica, tvrda i ne tako česta.

----------


## marinna

I ja se upisujem   :Grin:  
Najviše volim Šaporo, tješim se kao - to je sama riža... neće mi ništa biti .. Pa onda smažem dvije!

----------


## seni

di nam je apri?   :Grin:

----------


## cekana

Ja čekam Davora   :Aparatic:

----------


## zrinka

> According to the American Academy of Pediatrics, if you consume more than 300 milligrams of caffeine a day (about what you'd get in two or three cups of coffee), it might affect your baby. That's why it's probably best to restrict your intake while breastfeeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Item                                       Amount       Caffeine
> Milk chocolate                         1 ounce       1-15 mg 
> Dark or semisweet chocolate    1 ounce       5-35 mg


i ovo
sa kellymom




> Watching your baby is the only way to get an individual answer to this question. As stated above, the amount of caffeine that might affect baby will vary widely depending upon the specific baby and the baby's age and health. The estimate we often hear is "less than five 5-oz cups of coffee" or 500 mg/day. Various sources suggest an upper limit for caffeine intake ranging from 300-750 mg/day.



 :Smile:

----------


## Ivček

I mene ista stvar muči. Što se kave tiče, sigurna sam da Maxu smeta jer je nisam pila u trudnoći ni prvih 4-5 mjeseci, a onda eventualno bijelu kavu ili jacobs capuccino i ovih dana sam osjetila potrebu za jakom turskom kavom i čini mi se da se od toga Max nekak napinje i nemirno spava. 
Što se čokse tiče, probaj od Zvečeva ili neku drugu- čoksu sa velikim postotkom kakaoa i dodatkom čilija, ja ne mogu više od dvije kockice, fino mi je i zadovoljim potrebu za čokoladom ali poslije peče pa nemam volju za još. Jedina fora je da ne smije u kući biti neke druge čokolade.

----------


## india

ja sam trenutno na odvikavanju od čokolade i prolazim pravu apstinencijsku krizu (koju rješavam pudingom od kakaa)

----------


## cekana

Ja sam cijelo ljeto bila bez čokolade  :shock: i riješavala sam krize suhim grožđicama

----------


## kinder

> Evo još jedne ovisnice :D Ne mora biti čokolada, mogu i kolači ili kesten pire, samo da je slatko i jeziku ugodno :D


potpisujem i dodajem   :Mljac:

----------


## cekana

Aj, aj... iš... ne mojte mi topic sad pretvoriti u pobrojavanje ovisnica, ima nas ko u priči to znamo, ja pitala koliko se moj bebač "nafila" čoksom preko mlijeka... 

Zrinka - hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Ivček

Pa i nije baš nešto sitan   :Grin:  .

----------


## dorotea24

ajde cekana što se sekiraš bez veze pa koja još mama može proizvoditi čokoladno mlijeko :D

----------


## ms. ivy

ja?   :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

Nevjerojatno!! 
Već nekoliko dana gledam kako te _cocci_ zove od milja *ceksa* i svaki put mi pobjegne osmjeh jer mi to zvuči ko *čoksa*  :Laughing:  

Ja sam se malo skulirala, ispočetka me drmala čokoladno nutelna groznica pa kad nisam mogla izdržati onda sam pojela što sam imala i jedno 2 tjedna ništa nisam kupila! I sad nekako pažljivo, ono - ko stari ljudi poslije rata - nemoj pazi, nećeš sutra imati.. hehe

A kava, Ivček totalno si u pravu, Max ju sigurno osjeti. Ja sam se zaigrala i nisam kužila kaj se događa s Patrikom (a inače sam uvijek bila kavopijač xxl  pa se extra teško kotroliram). Smanjila sam na 2 instant (ono što ekipa zove nes) i jednu šalicu esspreso. I Patrik opet spava normalno, nema ona bedasta buđenja i kaj ti veliš - napinjanja. 
Mislim, sad opet ne spava ali to je druga tema (zubi)..

ŽIVJELA ČOKSA   :D

----------


## Amalthea

Nutella! Njami!   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

> di nam je apri?


pretpostavljam da je seni zazivala moderatora da zaustavi ovu cokoladnu lavinu...

stop!

ovdje govorimo o utjecaju apsorbirane cokolade na dojence.

o ovisnostima i ostalim posljedicama, obratite se vasem lijecniku ili ljekarniku   :Razz:

----------


## cekana

> stop!
> 
> ovdje govorimo o utjecaju apsorbirane cokolade na dojence.
> 
> o ovisnostima i ostalim posljedicama, obratite se vasem lijecniku ili ljekarniku


  :Laughing:

----------


## Zeko1

mislim da se ne smije naglo prestat jer je i beba razvila ovisnost

----------


## josie

ma ja ovo čitam pa sve neke nutelle, milke, dorine...cure moje niste vi probale pravu čokoladu.
je da drmne po džepu (pogotovo ako si ovisan- što ja, naravno nisam, i nikada se neću deklarirati kao ovisnica nečega ma koliko slatko to bilo  :Razz:  ), ali kada legne a nepce, onim svojim čokoladnim okusom, i rastopi se kada simultano zatvorite oči i usta i iz nje poteče arija punjenja marcipanom ili narančom, i znaš da je spravljena baš za tebe dok ti u glavi sviraju 4 godišnja doba....mmmmmm.

----------


## Zorana

fuj marcipan

----------


## Amalthea

> fuj marcipan


O, ne, ne!
Mljac marcipan. Ritter Sport s marcipanom... :  :Mljac:

----------


## Zorana

:Sing:

----------


## retha

Odlicna tema! Meni MM stalno nes blebece da zbog toga sto ja jedem cokoladu Buba ne spava. Da pojasnim,po noci dijete cica,ajme cudakinje li!   :Laughing:   Ali to njegovo blebetanje mi daje griznju savjesti. I pitam se ponekad ima li on pravo il samo blebece bezveze...
Pogotovo mi pase po noci,nakon podoja,malo cokse pa se vode nazlempam..pa malo spavanac..pa onda opet netko ciki..pa u krug do jutra..

----------


## Maja

josie, da si oma prestala! nemam doma nego vražjeg Hlapića i Gitu.

Al fakat cure, ne podcjenjujte kofein. Bar vi s malim bebačima.

----------


## retha

Ajme,sad citam malo po tom linku.. Kofein u cokoladi..pa kako to,nisam imala pojma,e blazeno neznanje... :/ 
Mozda bi fakat trebala prestat jesti cokoladu..i pit kavu..
Kolko je ok cokolade na dan pojesti,i kave popiti?  :?  E Cekana,ti ces mene totalno izparanoizirati...
Maja o kakvom ti Hlapicu i Giti pricas,ne kuzim?

----------


## Ana...

I ja čekam odgovor! koliko čokolade i kave smijemo dnevno konzumirati? bez čokolade ću nekako a bez kave nema šanse? kupila sam si kavu bez kofeina a šogi mi kaže da je ona još štetnija zbog nekih aditiva!'

----------


## cekana

Pa zrinka je gore citirala koliko kofeina! Evo opet:



> Watching your baby is the only way to get an individual answer to this question. As stated above, the amount of caffeine that might affect baby will vary widely depending upon the specific baby and the baby's age and health. The estimate we often hear is "less than five 5-oz cups of coffee" or 500 mg/day. Various sources suggest an upper limit for caffeine intake ranging from 300-750 mg/day.

----------


## may

nama je dr. na trudničkom tečaju rekla da se može sve jesti dok se doji, ali u manjim količinama...
konkretno je rekla 2 šalice kave dnevno...pa sad...

----------


## zrinka

kofeina ima i u caju, i u coli i u kakau i tako

sve zavisi koliko je stara beba, da li je zdrava  i kako ona 'podnosi'

znaci, ne morate se odreci kave, ali ne pretjerujte.....
izvori kazu od 300-750mg po danu




> Koja pića i hrana sadrže kofein?
> 
> Kofeina ima u kavi, čaju i coli, ali isto tako i u čokoladi, drugim gaziranim pićima (uključujući neke sokove od naranče) te "energetskim" napitcima. Ima ga također u nekim lijekovima koji se mogu kupiti bez recepta, uključujući neka sredstva protiv glavobolje, prehlade te alergija. Količina kofeina u kavi i čaju jako varira, ovisno je li kuhana ili instant, jaka ili slaba. Provjerite količine kofeina u nekoj uobičajenoj hrani i pićima u tablici:
> 
> NAMIRNICA
>  KOLIČINA
>  KOLIČINA KOFEINA
> 
> Kuhana kava (turska)
> ...

----------


## retha

Zrinka,fala na popisu!
Ma ja sam onda mica-maca,pol salice turske i pol cokse na dan(nekad manje nekad vise..ovisi o zalihama)! Kavu cu mozda i skroz izbacit..ali cokolada mi je lijek.

----------


## may

ja mislim da nikako neću moći bez čokolade, pogotovo kad budem dojila i u onim prvim danima nakon porođaja kad te ''pucaju'' razni filmovi i hormoni
divljaju.   :/

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Moram priznati da nisam razmišljala o štetnosti kofeina, nekako sam se više bojala candide, ali mene zanima druga stvar.
Zna li tko za kakvo istraživanje zašto u dojenju postajemo čokoladoovisnice?
Ja sam uvijek voljela čokoladu, ali kontrolirano, no u dojenju sam postala pravi ovisnik.
Po danu se pokušavam suzdržati, ali noću ne mogu upravljati sobom, ako MM zaključa plakar gdje su čokolade, idem u frižider naći bilo što, malo nutele, kinder pingui, bilo što što ima čokolade.
A ako se dočepam čokolade dok ne drmnem 100gr nema spavanja.
I onda se poslije tako jadno osjećam, ne mogu zaspati, zna mi žgaravica proraditi, kažem neću više i tako već 3.5 godine.
Bila sam nabila 10kg, sad sam nekako skinula 5, ali još je 5 viška, ali čak me to toliko ne muči koliko to što radim svojoj gušterači takvim unosom slatkoga.

----------


## zrinka

pa nije cokolada zabranjena, a ni kava
samo u razumnim mjerama  :Smile:

----------


## Rhea

> Zna li tko za kakvo istraživanje zašto u dojenju postajemo čokoladoovisnice?


E, stvarno, vidim da ima puno dojilica čokoladoovisnica, a eto i mene među vama. Što je najbolje, prije trudnoće uopće nisam jela čokoladu, a kamoli bila luda za njom, pojela bih eventualno jednu u pola godine, ali sad...što je ovo...teško ludilo za čokoladom... i ne prestaje....

----------


## sis

> Što je najbolje, prije trudnoće uopće nisam jela čokoladu, a kamoli bila luda za njom, pojela bih eventualno jednu u pola godine, ali sad...što je ovo...teško ludilo za čokoladom... i ne prestaje....


Mislila sam da je to samo moj slučaj.

----------


## may

a joj, pa ja ću onda biti skroz luda za čokoladom kad počnem dojiti!?  :shock: 
auuu...

----------


## Sarina_mama

A ja bas htela da otvorim ovu temu! Ja ne znam sta se ovo desava sa mnom!!! 300 gr cokolade dnevno, iskljucivo sa lesnicima!   :Embarassed:

----------


## zrinka

ja je opce ne volim dom dojim, bas mi ne pase, osim ponekad.....vise mi pase nesto s kokosom, onako kuglica/dvije rafaela mmmmm

----------


## may

> A ja bas htela da otvorim ovu temu! Ja ne znam sta se ovo desava sa mnom!!! 300 gr cokolade dnevno, iskljucivo sa lesnicima!


 :shock:   :shock:

----------


## djuma

ne se cuditi...
i moja doza je 300 gr
100gr cokolade, malo nutele,
parce-dva torte, dva tri keksa,
dve kasicice slatka od sumskih jagodica
mmmm
pa onda rucak, malo corbice i par cevapa
pa da zasladim rucak secerna tabla
pa za uzinu jos malo cokolade.
vecera cokolino,  pa jos par keksa,
ako zasednem za forum
onda grickam jos nesto...
(sad vec nisam sigurna za dozu od 300gr)
i eto, posle porodjaja +10kg.
da,da stidim se   :Embarassed:  
i redovna sam na aerobicu.
da nisam, bilo bi jos ko zna koliko kila vise...

----------


## enela

Curke, ljubav prema čokoladi nema veze s dojenjem! Tamanila sam čokoladu i par žlica nutelle dnevno prije trudnoće i sad za vrijeme dojenja. Moram nadoknaditi devet mjeseci trudnoće bez čokolade   :Smile:  (onda sam ionak jela samo kuhanu piletinu i ribu, nesto malo sladoleda). Najvažnije je da se moja Ida ne žali na čokoladu :D

----------


## zrinka

a zasto u trudnoci niis jela cokoladu?

----------


## retha

> a zasto u trudnoci niis jela cokoladu?


I mene zanima?

----------


## cekana

Možda žgaravica  :? 

Btw. cure ja sam užla u PMS fazu i popustilo me čokoladno ludilo   :Razz:

----------


## cekana

užla=ušla   :Embarassed:

----------


## enela

Ne samo cokoladu. Doslovno sam jela samo kuhanu piletinu, ribu, juhu, salatu od cikle, kruh, tjesteninu i pred kraj sladoled  :Razz:  
Povraćala sam dva mjeseca sve živo, čak i vodu, smršavila 9 kg i konačno završila u bolnici. Krvna slika pokazivala je upalu gušterače  i samo mi je takva prehrana reducirala povraćanje. Ispočetka na jednom dnevno, a kasnije par puta tjedno. Samo zadnja tri-četiri tjedna nisam povraćala. Pa sad nek mi neko veli da ne jedem čokoladu   :Laughing:  


p.s. Konačno sam smanjila jednu slikicu za avatar!

----------


## Sarina_mama

Ni ja nisam jela cokoladu u trudnoci, jednostavno mi se nije jela! Pa mozda zbog toga je sada toliko jedem! A nije mi zao, bas mi je ustvari super!   :Razz:

----------


## anica55

Ja ti obožavam čokoladu otkad znam za sebe i smažem je za tren oka. Dva do tri sata nakon poroda sam smazala jednu malu da bi mi se, nakon što je vidila omot na ormariću, med.sestra počela derati   :Evil or Very Mad:   da nisam normalna, da mi dijete sad zbog toga neće imati stolicu i da ona nikad u životu nije vidjela da neko tako u sekundi može pojesti čokoladu. Da bi izbjegla ponovno tu galamu izbjegavala sam čokoladu ta 4 dana u bolnici, a nakon toga sam je normalno jela, ne baš svaki dan, ali isto dosta često i nije bilo nikakvih problema. Inače, nisam čula da se čokolada ne smije jesti kod dojenja.

----------


## cekana

> popustilo me čokoladno ludilo


...do jučer, a onda sam pojela 4 Saporo čokolade s rižom  :shock: (netko ju nahvali gore, pa sam probala i navukla se)

----------


## may

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> popustilo me čokoladno ludilo
> 
> 
> ...do jučer, a onda sam pojela 4 Saporo čokolade s rižom  :shock: (netko ju nahvali gore, pa sam probala i navukla se)



 :shock: 
a ja sam jučer pojela:

neograničeno puno mandarina
pola milka čokolade (neko zimsko izdanje i moram reći da sam se razočarala)
malo čipsa
2 kinder čokoladice
kesten pire sa šlagom
i mislim da je to sve...
naravno, to su sve deserti bili...  8)

----------


## retha

may,pa mandarine i kesten su jako zdravi deserti!   :Wink:  
Danas namjerno nisam kupila Nutellu jerbo znam da cu je u trenu progutat!

----------


## marinna

"Prirodno i zdravo za bebe i djecu" - Jadranka Boban Pejić; kaže - 1% probavljenog kofeina apsorbira se u majčino mlijeko, ako majka konzumira više od 100 mg kofeina to može izazvati nervozu, nesanicu i hiperaktivnost kod djece, a kod nekih i manja količina (što se često pripisuje kolikama), a posebno u djetetova prva 3 tjedna.

Koliko vas je na topicu o hiperaktivnosti, ajd priznajte   :Cekam:

----------

